

Zuldi - Looking for a Developer - hartej

Zuldi is a startup developing a next generation self-ordering and payment processing platform for Mobile and Mobile Tablets in Restaurants and Nightclubs. Swipe your credit card on the device (PayAnywhere) and get SMS or Email'ed the receipt.<p>Why we're a good team for you: My co-founder Patrick and I have got the business side of things down. We have gotten excellent feedback pitching the company at DC Entrepreneurship Week. We have been accepted to Startup Chile (startupchile.org) granting us $40k. We have been in talks with restaurants and nightclubs who are on board and prepared to run a Zuldi beta.<p>We aren't just 2 business bums looking to bring on a developer. Patrick and I (Hartej) have gone through Zed Shaw's Learn Python the Hard Way, Python Osmosis, and are teaching ourselves how to code although we aren't anywhere close to being pros.<p>Looking for a developer with knowledge of iOS, HTML5, Java Script, SQL, how to utilize jquery, knowledge of server side language such as php, c#, java, and good object oriented java script. 
Currently the prototype is being built solely in iOS.<p>Also, to be clear: We are NOT looking for someone who has a full-time job / freelance gigs, and wants to spend 10 hours a week on this with me as a cofounder. We are fully committed to this and want someone who is able to fully commit to it as well.<p>Why is this a great opportunity?: - We are offering equity in the company (terms to be discussed) -  A chance to take a project and help mold it into a success - Proven to obtain funding and if necessary will secure more funding. Who know's, 6 months from now we'll be sippin on drinks with Jay-Z at the 40/40 club as he utilizes Zuldi for bottle service (An actual possibility)<p>Interested in talking more?? Contact me at hartej@zuldi.com and let's get the dialogue started.<p>http://angel.co/s/7qTUEM
======
davyjones
Actually, at this stage, you are better off hiring someone as a contractor.
All those skills you talk off is typically spread over a couple of people at
the least. Pro-tip: If you are not a tech guy, do not dictate the
language/stack.

~~~
heretohelp
>If you are not a tech guy, do not dictate the language/stack.

This 100,000,000 times over and over until it sinks in universally. Nothing
turns me off more viscerally than someone who isn't a programmer dictating to
me how to do my job.

------
hartej
You guys are right. I didn't mean to dictate terms or tell anyone to do there
job by any means. We are certainly looking for a tech co founder and are open
to giving away equity.

~~~
heretohelp
First impressions. Give it another try in a different community, incorporating
what we've said to approach it differently.

~~~
hartej
Sounds good thanks!

------
heretohelp
You're looking for a do-it-all know-it-all walk-and-chew-gum developer for
basically free.

Also you're not looking for a developer, you're looking for a technical
cofounder.

I'd keep cracking on those Python courses if I were you two.

Pretty hard in the presence of all this seed/angel money to convince someone
that capable to not work on their own idea.

~~~
hartej
I am looking for a technical co founder. The startup is poised to succeed. And
we're not just 2 business chumps looking to find a tech guy to just do it all.
After hours guys just aren't cutting it at the moment but the prototype is
being coded in iOS by them.

